# Rescue retains ownership of dog and passport?



## GreenKnight (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello,

I am a first time pet forum poster and would really appreciate your help on a particular matter regarding a dog we have come to love! Thank you in advance for your input.

My husband and I are looking to adopt a certain dog from a local rescue. We have been looking for some time for the right dog for our active lifestyle... I work with animals for a living (trainer/instructor) and I hope to bring this young dog with me wherever I go.

My husband and I will eventually move to the country with some acreage (of course this will take time and the dog will have plenty of time to settle!). We have said this could either be in the UK, but there is a small chance 2+ years down the line it could be in Europe... Wherever we decide, whether it be here or within driving distance to Europe, it will be permanent.

But what this all comes down to is that the dog in question we are looking at is coming from a rescue that apparently will retain ownership of the dog (microchip). I think the concept of this makes complete sense- it is nice to know that a dog, should it not be provided for, can go back to the loving rescue it came from. 

Our problem is- this dog will be an integral part of our family, and at no point whatsoever will we be giving it up. I have horses and responsibilities in my life and wherever we go, our animals go, price of shipping is of no issue.

So what happens in the case of wanting to obtain a passport for this dog, even if we just want to take the dog on a driving holiday with us? Does this become an issue if the dog is micro-chipped in the rescue's name? We have called the rescue several times but unfortunately they are very busy and not getting back to us at the moment (we have just reserved this dog but had not known about this condition before the fosterer mentioned something about it).

We will provide a loving, working home for this dog. He will be fully settled with us where we are now. I just need to know that a passport is possible, as with other animals, for when we want to go on holiday, etc.

Could anyone tell us if they have had experience in this department? Is there a way to negotiate with the rescue to have both of our details on the microchip?

What happens if the dog, for some very unusual reason, should go missing? He will have his collar and tags on at all times, but I worry that we wouldn't be the first people who would be contacted in this situation?

My apologies if I'm not coming across clearly.

Thank you for your help, we really do appreciate it.

Luise M.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

I am not sure how things are run in the UK, but here in the US , if a dog is Microchipped thru a rescue alot of times the Rescue reserves the right to have their name put down as a secondary contact. Meaning you contact the Microchip company and give them your information, they place it into the file as being the primary contact information, however if you can not be reached within a given amount of time the rescue would then be contacted.. Think of it as them being your emergency contact..


----------

